# Pics of Brake caliper colours



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Just bought some r35 brembo for my r33 they need a paint, not sure what colour to do them on my mnp 33 with black wheels. Was thinking white would look nice?


----------



## Berry (Apr 14, 2008)

Go black with some bright coloured logos (white or yellow maybe) and keep them subtle


----------



## RossC (Oct 20, 2014)

Brembos have to be red with white lettering surely..!


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

RossC said:


> Brembos have to be red with white lettering surely..!



It just won't look right on a mnp car with black wheels


----------



## Calibrat (Jan 22, 2013)

if it was me i would do black with white letters, every time.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Silver gets my vote with black writing.


----------



## RossC (Oct 20, 2014)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> It just won't look right on a mnp car with black wheels


hmmm maybe an anodized silver/grey. Anodized finish is much harder wearing than paint as well.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't really like black calipers as it hides them, it's either out of silver,white,gold or mnp same as the car.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

RossC said:


> hmmm maybe an anodized silver/grey. Anodized finish is much harder wearing than paint as well.



Would the have to be completely stripped for that Ross? I no brembo just paint them as they don't like powder coating as it keeps the heat in


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

White black letters would look nice


----------



## RossC (Oct 20, 2014)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> Would the have to be completely stripped for that Ross? I no brembo just paint them as they don't like powder coating as it keeps the heat in


Hi Dan,

Yes they would but all that would mean is new seals which are not expensive. To be honest to paint them properly they would need to be stripped as well. Good time to use some new bolts and bleed nipples to make them look really smart.


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

heres a pic of my evo with white calipers and blck wheels if that helps pal


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Here's a few pics of my old Evo ones I had powder coated by godspeed 




They say powder coating is better for the heat  not that I ever got them hot


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

cossie0_4 said:


> heres a pic of my evo with white calipers and blck wheels if that helps pal



Yes mate they look the nuts


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

RossC said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Yes they would but all that would mean is new seals which are not expensive. To be honest to paint them properly they would need to be stripped as well. Good time to use some new bolts and bleed nipples to make them look really smart.



I was going to remove all the parts and just leave the pistons in and mask around them?


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

evogeof said:


> Here's a few pics of my old Evo ones I had powder coated by godspeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Silver looks nice, how much did they charge you for that? I think powder coating holds up to the heat better but holds more heat in the caliper


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> Silver looks nice, how much did they charge you for that? I think powder coating holds up to the heat better but holds more heat in the caliper


Was about £300 I think fully refurbished though. Came back like new.


----------



## RossC (Oct 20, 2014)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> I was going to remove all the parts and just leave the pistons in and mask around them?


You could do that but to get a really nice finish you would need to beadblast the caliper first which would mean a complete stripdown. 

I can do them for £250 powderocated + any additional parts


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

RossC said:


> You could do that but to get a really nice finish you would need to beadblast the caliper first which would mean a complete stripdown.
> 
> I can do them for £250 powderocated + any additional parts



Was going to have a go myself but might take you up on that ross


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

£250 quid seems like a good price TBH.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

If I was going to refurbish R35 calipers I think I'd go for a satin grey colour, always loved this look on race cars


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Not a massive fan of the satin grey my self


----------



## RossC (Oct 20, 2014)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> Was going to have a go myself but might take you up on that ross


Drop us a PM anytime Dan. Satin Grey is a fairly dated colour most new AP/Alcon calipers are silver anodized, but does look great on the right car.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

RossC said:


> You could do that but to get a really nice finish you would need to beadblast the caliper first which would mean a complete stripdown.
> 
> I can do them for £250 powderocated + any additional parts


you got any pictures of any that you have done???


----------



## RossC (Oct 20, 2014)

evogeof said:


> you got any pictures of any that you have done???


Haven't got any pictures of powdercoated ones unfortunately. Will get some pictures tomorrow of a couple of painted and zinc coated calipers we have on cars in the workshop and also a pair of calipers in progress.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

RossC said:


> Haven't got any pictures of powdercoated ones unfortunately. Will get some pictures tomorrow of a couple of painted and zinc coated calipers we have on cars in the workshop and also a pair of calipers in progress.


ye nice one ross it would be interesting to see the finished product.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Doesn't look too bad to me, but all about personal taste I guess. Depends on the condition always good to get them freshened up.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

And one of the rear.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

I do like them in gold but mine need re painting and thought while I'm there change the colour so there a bit different


----------

